# DecalGirl K2 Skins Available - Which One Is Your Favorite?



## WolfePrincess73

In another thread, "What skin and cover combination are you planning?", Andra posted an email reply from DecalGirl stating they should have skins for K2 up this weekend!!! Woot!!!

*DecalGirl link*

EDA: PSPHOME - Save 15% on order
SAVER - Free shipping on orders of $30 or more


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just talked to them and they're aiming to have them up, but no guarantee's...They're trying as fast as they can...

It doesn't look like they've found a way around the custom screen saver issue either.

Yes, I have their number stored in my phone. < I need some mental help>


----------



## ELDogStar

While I will most likely still get a DGSS, the way it worked into the screen saver was what really attracted me to them to begin with.

EL


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> I just talked to them and they're aiming to have them up, but no guarantee's...They're trying as fast as they can...
> 
> It doesn't look like they've found a way around the custom screen saver issue either.
> 
> Yes, I have their number stored in my phone. < I need some mental help>


LOL! No, you just have your priorities straight! 

I hope someone figures out the screensaver mess. Maybe Amazon will let us email them the screensaver we want added to our Kindle and they can charge us ten cents to put it on or something? Just an idea.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I asked if they still planned on doing Night Lady and told him I didn't care if they couldn't do the screen saver part, I like the design without it because it's very subtle. (Although I really hope someone finds a work around or Amazon changes something)


----------



## bayou

I'm new, what's going on with the screensaver? Wait, do you mean that we can't download the screensavers to match our skins?

Bad Amazon, bad!


----------



## Cuechick

No, you can't save them as a screen saver on the K2's or at least no one has figured out how. I actually got pretty tired of the one from Decal Girl pretty quick then changed skins. So that does not bother my. I would love to load my own!

Well I am so excited to hear about these being available so soon!

I really don't want to get the K2 dirty.


----------



## Cuechick

wolf, maybe add a link to your original post for those who do not know?


----------



## Cuechick

I just played around with this in Photoshop and am going to see if they can do this for me as a custom skin...










this would be the back...(without the copyright, which is mine fyi)


----------



## ELDogStar

Octochick said:


> I just played around with this in Photoshop and am going to see if they can do this for me as a custom skin...
> 
> this would be the back...(without the copyright, which is mine fyi)


VERY VERY nice...
VERY.

Eridc


----------



## cheshirenc

Octochick said:


> I just played around with this in Photoshop and am going to see if they can do this for me as a custom skin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would be the back...(without the copyright, which is mine fyi)


Love it!


----------



## sixxmum

Well, crap! I was waiting to order a skin because I wanted the screensaver


----------



## WolfePrincess73

A link to DecalGirl is at the top of the KindleBoards page.

Octochick:
I don't know if DecalGirl will make a custom skin like that but I think Tego will.


----------



## Jesslyn

ELDogStar said:


> While I will most likely still get a DGSS, the way it worked into the screen saver was what really attracted me to them to begin with.
> 
> EL


At first me too, but watching my K2 get grimier by the day is not good. I need some protection and hope that invisishield comes thru soon as well.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

All I know is I'm going to need to skin this very soon.  I keep wanting to wash my hands before I touch it.  

Octochick -- very nice!  Is that a painting?


----------



## Cuechick

WolfePrincess73 said:


> A link to DecalGirl is at the top of the KindleBoards page.
> 
> Octochick:
> I don't know if DecalGirl will make a custom skin like that but I think Tego will.


I read somewhere that they do... and Tego being in Canada, I do not expect to add K2 options for as while.

Dawn,
It is a watercolor by my great Aunt, I scanned. I sell prints in my etsy store...

click the banner to check it out.


----------



## Britt

Is there somewhere on the site where you can request a specific skin? I really dig Flower Burst, and it would totally match the Borsa Bella case I bought


----------



## luvmy4brats

Britt, 

Just email or call them and ask for it. They'll pass the request on to the Art Department. They've been very good about making requested skins.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Octochick said:


> I just played around with this in Photoshop and am going to see if they can do this for me as a custom skin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would be the back...(without the copyright, which is mine fyi)


That is really pretty. Didn't you have Tego make that one for your KK?


----------



## Cuechick

luvmy4brats said:


> That is really pretty. Didn't you have Tego make that one for your KK?


It was from the the same series but a different print.


----------



## Britt

Ah, found the comment form.

Thanks, luv!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Those are SO pretty.


----------



## Elijsha

requesting a skin is easy. im requesting alot so i can get something on my kindle!


----------



## Kind

I just looked at some of their BlackBerry skins.   Some of them are super nice.


----------



## Seamonkey

I like the Blackberry Match Head skin..


----------



## Britt

I requested Flower Burst for K2 and got this email back about an hour ago:

Dear Brittany,

Thank you for contacting us.  We are actually hoping for them to go up today. Expect more designs to be posted over the next week.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Amanda
DecalGirl.com
302-644-9399
1-866-841-0922
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST

---

YAY!!


----------



## Anne

Britt said:


> I requested Flower Burst for K2 and got this email back about an hour ago:
> 
> Dear Brittany,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. We are actually hoping for them to go up today. Expect more designs to be posted over the next week.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Amanda
> DecalGirl.com
> 302-644-9399
> 1-866-841-0922
> Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST
> 
> ---
> 
> YAY!!


Thank you I will be able to order some soon


----------



## Cuechick

Oh man! I am going to be obsessively checking their site all day! Britt, could you send me Amanda's email via a PM. I want to ask her about doing my custom skin? Thanks!


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> Oh man! I am going to be obsessively checking their site all day! Britt, could you send me Amanda's email via a PM. I want to ask her about doing my custom skin? Thanks!


I am going to keep checking today also. I have to leave for work at 12PM. I will check here again when I get home tonight. I will also check in here during the day when I can from my sideKick.


----------



## kevin63

Seamonkey said:


> I like the Blackberry Match Head skin..


I like this one and had requested it in the Kindle 2 skin last week. Got an email back saying they would put it in the first designs.


----------



## Anne

kevin63 said:


> I like this one and had requested it in the Kindle 2 skin last week. Got an email back saying they would put it in the first designs.


Kevin I like that one too.


----------



## Shizu

Anne said:


> I am going to keep checking today also. I have to leave for work at 12PM. I will check here again when I get home tonight. I will also check in here during the day when I can from my sideKick.


Which mean... you'll be here most of the day? LOL


----------



## Anne

Shizu said:


> Which mean... you'll be here most of the day? LOL


That is true  To be honest I always check in here during the day when I can. My boss does not have a problem with me using my sidekick because she can send me an email instead of calling me,to let me know she is coming home late or something like that.


----------



## stinsmom

Just went to the site and looks like they are now selling skins for K2.  Oh, gosh, I'm in trouble now!


----------



## Harmakhet

Was going to say the same thing...you beat me to it.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,346.htm


----------



## MeganW

Well, the one picture that's coming up for me is very pretty.  Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## Leslie

We had another thread on this so I am going to merge these together.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Leslie

I hope starry night comes online soon...and then I'll be on the phone!

L


----------



## Anne

I am so happy the skins are finally up. I took a quick look. I have to leave soon for work. I am going to check them out more later when I get home.


----------



## Shizu

Wow, they are different than the K1 skin.


----------



## stinsmom

I am in SOOOOO much trouble.  I don't think I'm going to get any work done today.  I need a blackberry skin, a laptop skin, and of course a K2 skin!


----------



## kari

Darn, I finally decide I want Lily and it's not even on there.  Hopefully they will be adding it soon!


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> Darn, I finally decide I want Lily and it's not even on there. Hopefully they will be adding it soon!


I am sure they will be.
Keep the faith!

Eric (off to lessons)


----------



## rshives

Just ordered Blue Giant from them.  Looking forward to the new designs.

Richard


----------



## Kindgirl

> I am in SOOOOO much trouble. I don't think I'm going to get any work done today. I need a blackberry skin, a laptop skin, and of course a K2 skin!


I hear ya... I was waiting to order a new iphone skin to match my Kindle. So now I need to order two.

I am a little disappointed at the selection right now, but maybe later in the weekend they will have more.


----------



## Harmakhet

Well I went ahead and ordered one for Muninn. I have the Amazon case (till the Stylz are made) and thought that this one would go well on there. Not a ton of masculine options in this first batch...but this one (Radiosity) http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19084.htm should look good in this case.


----------



## Leslie

I just talked to Amanda. They have a whole bunch of skins going online today, including Starry Night. Yeah! She rattled off the list -- lots of familiar names from the K1 skins.

You can't order them until they are online, however, as they are not in their system yet.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I just talked to Amanda. They have a whole bunch of skins going online today, including Starry Night. Yeah! She rattled off the list -- lots of familiar names from the K1 skins.
> 
> You can't order them until they are online, however, as they are not in their system yet.
> 
> L


WOO HOO!! Great news, thanks Leslie.


----------



## Harmakhet

Leslie said:


> I just talked to Amanda. They have a whole bunch of skins going online today, including Starry Night. Yeah! She rattled off the list -- lots of familiar names from the K1 skins.
> 
> You can't order them until they are online, however, as they are not in their system yet.
> 
> L


So what you are saying is...I should have been a bit more patient? 

I guess I can cancel the order and wait...but waiting is hard.


----------



## stinsmom

So I've decided to go with the name Nicodemus.  But now here is the problem.  Mommy wants to dress Nicodemus all cute and girly and Nicodemus will have nothing to do with it!  I don't want him having an identity crisis.  

Oh, gosh, am I going insane??  It's so nice to know I'm with people who understand my psychosis!


----------



## bayou

Leslie said:


> I just talked to Amanda. They have a whole bunch of skins going online today, including Starry Night. Yeah! She rattled off the list -- lots of familiar names from the K1 skins.
> 
> You can't order them until they are online, however, as they are not in their system yet.
> 
> L


Thank you Leslie! I guess I should wait until this weekend for all the skins to show up?
Now for my new mantra...
I will not order skins until Sunday.
I will not order skins until Sunday.
Okay maybe Saturday.
Tonight?


----------



## Kindgirl

^ LOL


----------



## Sweety18

I see 41 skins for the Kindle 2. Looky here http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,346.htm


----------



## Leslie

bayou said:


> Thank you Leslie! I guess I should wait until this weekend for all the skins to show up?
> Now for my new mantra...
> I will not order skins until Sunday.
> I will not order skins until Sunday.
> Okay maybe Saturday.
> Tonight?


As soon as you see them on the website, you can order them. I want to get Starry Night for when my Oberon cover arrives. I am going to order Orient for the interim while Hugh is wearing his black coat (tuxedo. He keeps telling me its a tuxedo!).

L


----------



## kari

Hmmm I requested the Lily skin today and was told they would submit the suggestion for consideration.  I thought they were automatically putting up all of the K1 decals for K2.  Guess not.


----------



## Sweety18

As some of you may or may not know, the Kindle 2 skins are up at http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,346.htm. There are 41 skins available so far, I'm not sure which one to get, which one do you plan on getting?

I like the following:


Apocalypse (Blue, Green, Pink, Red, and Violet)
Blue Gian
Brave
Mystere

Not sure which one to get  I want to get them all


----------



## Ann in Arlington

An observation:  while I liked a lot of the decal girl skins for k1, it seemed like, for many of them, the 'best' part of the design was on the screen which you didn't see unless you had also loaded the screensaver and had it sleeping.  And the back had the big battery cover so there wasn't much on the back either.

With the k2 design the 'best' part can be seen all the time on the back. . . .I like it!

Ann


----------



## ginaf20697

The Orient one is gorgeous. Too bad it doesn't go with my cover.


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge this with the other thread on the same topic. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Sweety18

ginaf20697 said:


> The Orient one is gorgeous. Too bad it doesn't go with my cover.


Hmmm, that is pretty nice, didn't even see that. Thanks a lot for making this decision even harder  (j/k)


----------



## Cuechick

Is there away to enlarge these, I think they are a bit small?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ginaf20697 said:


> The Orient one is gorgeous. Too bad it doesn't go with my cover.


Love The Orient and it will go with Tree of Life and River Bed. Going to look at the rest of them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Octochick said:


> Is there away to enlarge these, I think they are a bit small?


Click on the one you like and you get a larger image.


----------



## kevin63

Great.  Love how they take up all the space on the back.  Now just waiting till they get the rest out so I can order one.  I think it's great how fast they got these out.


----------



## Sweety18

kevin63 said:


> Great. Love how they take up all the space on the back. Now just waiting till they get the rest out so I can order one. I think it's great how fast they got these out.


You mean there will be more? Any info on when they'll post the rest?

Thanks


----------



## kevin63

Sweety18 said:


> You mean there will be more? Any info on when they'll post the rest?
> 
> Thanks


From what everyone is saying probably later today or later this weekend.


----------



## ELDogStar

This is so cool!
We are such lame-oes!

I will wait for them all to be posted and then choose one maybe even two becuase I am just that sort of guy.

Will be nice to have before I get my M-Edge (which is on order).

With the K-2 cover being basic black any of these will go nice.
Anything goes well with black!

This weekend they will be inundated with orders.
Lets hope we don't crash their site.

Eric


----------



## Kindgirl

Mystere is kind of cool, it would compliment the Oberon navy blue Hokusai wave I have on pre-order...  I think.


----------



## Lilly

I love the Kindle 2 Skin - Fantasy, wish they had Kindle 2 Skin - Fantasy Red; it would go perfectly with mine red Oberon River Garden.  The cover is already to intricate for a busy skin and I'm looking for simplicity!


----------



## Britt

I'm holding out for Flower Burst!


----------



## luvmy4brats

stinsmom said:


> So I've decided to go with the name Nicodemus. But now here is the problem. Mommy wants to dress Nicodemus all cute and girly and Nicodemus will have nothing to do with it! I don't want him having an identity crisis.
> 
> Oh, gosh, am I going insane?? It's so nice to know I'm with people who understand my psychosis!


Edgar wore pink. He was the first crossing Kindle..He blazed the trail for your Nicodemus to wear what he wants..or whatever you want him to wear.

As for me, I'm bummed. I really wanted Night Lady again, but they've changed it SO much. The skin itself was very subtle while reading.

  

I think the red and blue on the sides will be too distracting for me and it won't go with my purple Oberon anymore. The problem is, I still really like it. Maybe I can get it now and use it until the Oberon gets here while I'm using the Amazon cover.

I like this one too:



But that one eyeball staring at me over the edge of the screen might creep me out. Plus I'm not really a blue person.

I suppose I could wait a bit longer and see what else they come up with....


----------



## stinsmom

Oh good!  Glad to know he will be in good company with Edgar!

I can see what you mean about the lady night.  I do really like the 2nd one.  Very dramatic!


----------



## Rhonlynn

Orange crush, I ordered one for my Kindle 2, one for my Ipod touch,and one for my blackberry pearl...all color coordinated. --Rhonda


----------



## stinsmom

I noticed they aren't doing the matching wallpapers for the K2 skins.  Is that because Amazon said adding wallpapers would void the warranty?


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm waiting for the Quest skin.... I want to use it with the Saddle Roof of Heaven cover....


----------



## luvmy4brats

stinsmom said:


> I noticed they aren't doing the matching wallpapers for the K2 skins. Is that because Amazon said adding wallpapers would void the warranty?


It's because nobody has figured out a way to add screensavers anymore. It appears Amazon has removed that ability.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm waiting for the Quest skin.... I want to use it with the Saddle Roof of Heaven cover....


Pretty!


----------



## Rhonlynn

For protection,I ordered the less expensive,but useful amazon cover...what cover is that with the sun? Looks like a my journal. 


pidgeon92 said:


> I'm waiting for the Quest skin.... I want to use it with the Saddle Roof of Heaven cover....


----------



## Leslie

Nice combo, Pidgeon. My son has the Quest skin with the Saddle M-edge and they look very nice together.

L


----------



## Leslie

Rhonlynn said:


> For protection,I ordered the less expensive,but useful amazon cover...what cover is that with the sun? Looks like a my journal.


That is the Roof of Heaven cover. Available in purple and saddle. I am waiting on my purple one.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty Pidgeon!


----------



## ladyknight33

I am waiting in the Quest skin as well. Ladybug will be a globe trotter and want her skin to reflect that.


----------



## ELDogStar

ladyknight33 said:


> I am waiting in the Quest skin as well. Ladybug will be a globe trotter and want her skin to reflect that.


I am leaning strongly to Quest as well.
Something about that antique globe, map, compass directional type thing has always tugged at my soul for some reason.

EL


----------



## ZomZom

luvmy4brats said:


> As for me, I'm bummed. I really wanted Night Lady again, but they've changed it SO much.


And I was just about to say that I like the K2 version a lot better! Just goes to show how subjective (and thus personalized) these decisions can be.


----------



## ZomZom

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm waiting for the Quest skin.... I want to use it with the Saddle Roof of Heaven cover....


I sent a request to DecalGirl for the Quest skin. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Kindgirl

It looks the same, except now her lips are red because they aren't part of the screensaver?


----------



## kevin63

kari said:


> Darn, I finally decide I want Lily and it's not even on there. Hopefully they will be adding it soon!


Kari-

I had to contact decalgirl because I had ordered the lilly pattern for the kindle 1 when I thought that's what I was getting. The are exchanging it and they assured me they will have the lilly pattern for the kindle 2. So you can still get it. You just may have to wait till they post it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindgirl said:


> It looks the same, except now her lips are red because they aren't part of the screensaver?


Well, the front is quite different on the K2, see how they did the mirror image? I actually really liked it without the color because it went with anything I put it in...Now, I'm hesitant. Plus, without the screensaver on (like when reading, there was no face, it wasn't distracting at all...It looked a lot like the back of the KK) Now with the K2 there are the eyes, lips, swirls, dots and color on either side of the screen.

I love the back, but I keep Bella in a cover, so I'll never see the back...It's just the front I have issues with.I do understand they wanted to show as much of the design as possible. Not their fault <sigh> Darn Amazon, give us back our custom screensavers.

I've pretty much talked myself out of it, but have no clue which one to get now


----------



## Cuechick

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Click on the one you like and you get a larger image.


I am talking about after you click on the thumbnail, on the actual info page...


----------



## sixxmum

Hmmm... since the screen saver is a no-go, I was sort of hoping they would make the skins "frame" the screen more, rather than just abruptly ending in nothing at the edge.  Extra pondering is now needed...


----------



## kari

kevin63 said:


> Kari-
> 
> I had to contact decalgirl because I had ordered the lilly pattern for the kindle 1 when I thought that's what I was getting. The are exchanging it and they assured me they will have the lilly pattern for the kindle 2. So you can still get it. You just may have to wait till they post it.


Thanks for the info Kevin! That's good to hear. Of course, it will be a month before I actually have a Kindle cover here, so no problem on waiting to place the decalgirl order. lol


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I was so excited to see DecalGirl skins available, I rushed right to their site. Now I am worried that since they can't add screensavers they won't make the designs I want available.    I guess I will give them a few more days and see what other designs they add. Maybe if I email them to say I am not worried about the screensaver part, they will make the other designs available Wait and see. (more waiting...ugh!!)


----------



## Sweety18

So far, I really like Blue Giant but not 100% sure:


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> Nice combo, Pidgeon. My son has the Quest skin with the Saddle M-edge and they look very nice together.


Can you post of pic of the skin for me? It's hard to see the details on the wee little pics on the website......


----------



## ELDogStar

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I was so excited to see DecalGirl skins available, I rushed right to their site. Now I am worried that since they can't add screensavers they won't make the designs I want available.  I guess I will give them a few more days and see what other designs they add. Maybe if I email them to say I am not worried about the screensaver part, they will make the other designs available Wait and see. (more waiting...ugh!!)


There will be many of the older ones as well. Maybe some with adjustments.
I look forward to making a final decision or two but I will wait for the current designs to all be installed at this point.

Eric


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> Can you post of pic of the skin for me? It's hard to see the details on the wee little pics on the website......


Unfortunately, no. His Kindle is in NY and I am in Maine so no way to take a picture. Sorry!

L


----------



## stargazer0725

pidgeon92 said:


> Can you post of pic of the skin for me? It's hard to see the details on the wee little pics on the website......


Did you mean this one Pidgeon?


----------



## nelamvr6

ELDogStar said:


> While I will most likely still get a DGSS, the way it worked into the screen saver was what really attracted me to them to begin with.
> 
> EL


Me too. I don't think I'll be getting one until I can get the screensaver with it.


----------



## nelamvr6

So far, of the designs posted I don't see any that I'm really all that interested in.

I'll wait and see.

I may get one and hope that eventually they will crack the screensaver problem

BUT...  I don't think I'll be applying the back at all.

I don't see myself removing my K2 from it's cover very often at all, the stock back of the K2 looks plenty nice, and I don't see a lot of benefit from covering it up with a skin that I'll only rarely see.


----------



## Anne

I am going to wait until they have more skins up. Does anyone know if they are going to post more  this weekend?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> I am going to wait until they have more skins up. Does anyone know if they are going to post more this weekend?


Yep. They're supposed to be adding more.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Could someone give me a call when they add Monet - Garden at Giverny I have a new book I am trying to read, but it is hard to read while compulsively refreshing DecalGirl's site!!!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep. They're supposed to be adding more.


Thanks are you going to buy a skin?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> Thanks are you going to buy a skin?


That's a silly question  Who are you talking to again? I have DecalGirl on speed dial!

I just don't know which one anymore since Night Lady is now off my list. I'm waiting to see what else they offer.

I like Radiosity and Mystere, but the eye looking at me over the edge of the screen might be distracting.


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> Unfortunately, no. His Kindle is in NY and I am in Maine so no way to take a picture. Sorry!


Well, phooey.


----------



## Britt

Changed my mind. Getting fantasy green (and a different case and cover to go with!) And then I'm DONE accessorizing, I swear!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Britt said:


> Changed my mind. Getting fantasy green (and a different case and cover to go with!) And then I'm DONE accessorizing, I swear!


Uh huh..Sure you are..We believe you.


----------



## trixiedog

I don't care for any that they have posted yet.....but I am sure they are going to add more.  I would like to see the waterlily and the Nadir.  There is just not a lot yet that I would like to put with my Oberon Wave


----------



## Britt

luvmy4brats said:


> Uh huh..Sure you are..We believe you.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> That's a silly question  Who are you talking to again? I have DecalGirl on speed dial!
> 
> I just don't know which one anymore since Night Lady is now off my list. I'm waiting to see what else they offer.
> 
> I like Radiosity and Mystere, but the eye looking at me over the edge of the screen might be distracting.


LOL that was a silly question  I like the Mystere too. I want to see what other skins they are going to have before I make a choice.


----------



## Seamonkey

luvmy4brats said:


> I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that one eyeball staring at me over the edge of the screen might creep me out. Plus I'm not really a blue person.
> 
> I suppose I could wait a bit longer and see what else they come up with....


Luv.. just imagine having that eye and then seeing it BLINK!! That would definitely happen on Stephen King's Kindle!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seamonkey said:


> Luv.. just imagine having that eye and then seeing it BLINK!! That would definitely happen on Stephen King's Kindle!!!


<shudder>

But nobody, and I mean nobody would DARE cover a pink Kindle...Not even me...oh wait, i covered my pink phone and pink ipod...never mind.


----------



## Seamonkey

luvmy4brats said:


> <shudder>
> 
> But nobody, and I mean nobody would DARE cover a pink Kindle...Not even me...oh wait, i covered my pink phone and pink ipod...never mind.


LOL!

I am really leaning toward the Clovers when that is put up for K2, especially if I get one of the green covers (still hoping Oberon will do Gingko in fern color)

Seems like even without the screensaver it will be pretty balanced.


----------



## sixxmum

Clovers is pretty.  I know whatever I get has to be black and green, but I am disappointed about the screensaver.  And now I'm feeling the need to skin my phone as well.  Matching... non-matching... indecision...


----------



## Kind

Ohh, the Clovers one is pretty interesting. And it's supposed to be good luck.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sixxmum said:


> Clovers is pretty. I know whatever I get has to be black and green, but I am disappointed about the screensaver. And now I'm feeling the need to skin my phone as well. Matching... non-matching... indecision...


You can't go wrong either way.  Tough choice though. I have some match and others non-match (we have lots of them..) The upside with non-matching is that you don't have to settle on just one.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Any word yet on when some other designs will be up?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm guessing they're done for the night. They close at 5 and it's nearly 11 here. 

I wonder if they have a store..I don't live too far from them. I could go pick it up


----------



## Anne

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Could someone give me a call when they add Monet - Garden at Giverny I have a new book I am trying to read, but it is hard to read while compulsively refreshing DecalGirl's site!!!


What Book are you reading?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I am reading this.



I have read it before, but it has been a long time. I love Anne Mccaffrey's writing. Pern series. Talent series. Freedom's Landing series. And all the rest...lol.

I got my K2's name from her Pern series. His name is AIVAS.


----------



## Anne

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I am reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read it before, but it has been a long time. I love Anne Mccaffrey's writing. Pern series. Talent series. Freedom's Landing series. And all the rest...lol.
> 
> I got my K2's name from her Pern series. His name is AIVAS.
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks I love the AIVAS


----------



## Sweety18

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I am reading this.
> 
> I have read it before, but it has been a long time. I love Anne Mccaffrey's writing. Pern series. Talent series. Freedom's Landing series. And all the rest...lol.
> 
> I got my K2's name from her Pern series. His name is AIVAS.


This book looks very interesting, I wonder if DecalGirl could make a skin like the cover?


----------



## Patrizia

Be aware they are adding more next week


----------



## kim

They now have 81.

Ya gotta go check out *SIX PACK*. WOW

That one would certainly distract my reading


----------



## Cuechick

OMG!     



_*NOT*_ my fav fyi!


----------



## Leslie

Sir William wants six pack. I said no way....he's trying to convince me that the little bit of blue jean will go well with his blue cover. LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ooo-la-la....Very nice...

Leslie, That's really not how I picture Sir William. Has he been working out since Hugh arrived?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Now they've done it. I went from only liking 2 yesterday to wanting about a dozen....

This is NOT going to be easy.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Ooo-la-la....Very nice...
> 
> Leslie, That's really not how I picture Sir William. Has he been working out since Hugh arrived?


Sir William has always been a little "light in the velcro" as they say. He appreciates a good looking man.

L


----------



## nelamvr6

They really haven't brought over many of the old favorites from the K1 stable, I see a LOT of new designs but so far nothing that rings my bell.

I need something that would go with my saddle "Roof of Heaven".  I was thinking something in earth tones, or brown or gold, that is either travel or space themed.

When I was planning on getting the purple ROH the "Blue Giant" would have been perfect!


----------



## Anne

Wow there are some many nice choices now


----------



## luvmy4brats

nelamvr6 said:


> They really haven't brought over many of the old favorites from the K1 stable, I see a LOT of new designs but so far nothing that rings my bell.
> 
> I need something that would go with my saddle "Roof of Heaven". I was thinking something in earth tones, or brown or gold, that is either travel or space themed.
> 
> When I was planning on getting the purple ROH the "Blue Giant" would have been perfect!


I think 6 pack would go great with the Saddle Roof of Heaven..Earth tones/flesh tones..it's all good.


----------



## nelamvr6

luvmy4brats said:


> I think 6 pack would go great with the Saddle Roof of Heaven..Earth tones/flesh tones..it's all good.


Um...

OK, that may fit the bill for some folks, but I don't roll that way. 

Besides, as impressive as his abs may be, that skin isn't exactly space or travel themed...


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> I think 6 pack would go great with the Saddle Roof of Heaven..Earth tones/flesh tones..it's all good.


flesh tones... lol [big grin]

I would never actually put it on my Kindle, but I might come back to this thread often to gaze upon it and drool a little


----------



## luvmy4brats

nelamvr6 said:


> Um...
> 
> OK, that may fit the bill for some folks, but I don't roll that way.
> 
> Besides, as impressive as his abs may be, that skin isn't exactly space or travel themed...


I don't know..it's pretty heavenly....


----------



## Leslie

I just ordered Orient for Hugh, Starry Night for Sir W. and a starry night skin for my iPhone.

Use the code SAVER and get free shipping. I saved $8.15.

L


----------



## DD

I just checked before bedtime last night and only a few were there.  I emailed DecalGirl asking when Starry Night would be available and got an answer this morning telling me it's there now.  Lots of others went up overnight also.  

Sad to say, they have not worked around the screensaver thing yet for the K2.  I hope we can get the free skin later if someone figures it out.


----------



## Leslie

Hey DD, I am going to merge this with the other thread, same topic .... we are all busy discussing the six pack skin.   

In your convalescent state, it might just be what you need to see.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here just for DD...To help her feel better:


----------



## ELDogStar

I am waiting for MORE choices!

Eric


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Hey DD, I am going to merge this with the other thread, same topic .... we are all busy discussing the six pack skin.
> 
> In your convalescent state, it might just be what you need to see.


Thanks, Leslie. And thanks for the six-pack too. Ah, I needed that!


----------



## kari

ELDogStar said:


> I am waiting for MORE choices!
> 
> Eric


Me too!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sigh...

Here Eric, are two for you..


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Here Eric, here's one for you....


Doesn't work for me!
Still waiting on "Quest"
Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats

LOL! Sorry. I forgot to preview before I posted...I fixed it.


----------



## Leslie

Do they have one with a dog for Eric? They have lions and tigers and things.

Or maybe the Josie skin (2 versions). Those also struck me as something Vampyre might like, given the covers of the books he's always recommending.


----------



## Sweety18

Touch my kindle and die:


----------



## DD

Octochick said:


> It was from the the same series but a different print.


Both very lovely. Too bad the screensaver thing won't work on the K2 as yet. It really adds to the design.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Sorry. I forgot to preview before I posted...I fixed it.


LOL!! I was wondering what happened. I saw it after you fixed it and then his quote had the other pic.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for those Josie skins, Luv! Great minds, great minds...

L


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Here Eric, are two for you..


This could work, still need Quest though...

EL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Do they have one with a dog for Eric? They have lions and tigers and things.
> 
> Or maybe the Josie skin (2 versions). Those also struck me as something Vampyre might like, given the covers of the books he's always recommending.


Yep, Vamp likes them..I showed him one of them on the screensavers thread....


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Thanks for those Josie skins, Luv! Great minds, great minds...
> 
> L


Is "joise" from something?

EL


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Here just for DD...To help her feel better:


M-m, M-m, M-m. What would you name a Kindle that looked like that? Biff, maybe?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Thanks for those Josie skins, Luv! Great minds, great minds...
> 
> L


My husband made me do it....

He doesn't like the Six Pack skin...I can't figure out why. My daughters and I love it...so does Bella


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> M-m, M-m, M-m. What would you name a Kindle that looked like that? Biff, maybe?


Hubba-Hubba


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Hubba-Hubba


Good one!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Oh man! There are several I want now. I went ahead and ordered Star Kiss and Garden at Giverny. I would have ordered Six Pack also, but my DH already accuses me of having an affair with Ken, my K1. If I had a skin like that on AIVAS, DH would probably bann him from the house..lol!   I will wait a month or so and order a few more. By that time I will probably be ready for a change.

Now if I just had my new Oberon covers.......


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Here just for DD...To help her feel better:


All I can say is I'd have my hands on that keyboard all the time!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok. I just ordered 2. I had a tough time making up my mind though:

I will use when my Purple Oberon Arrives:










And this one - just because Bella likes it! She talked me into it..really she did.


----------



## vrc84

I like a lot of the skin designs, but I don't necessarily like the colors.  I hope that they change up some of the current designs with different colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Oh man! There are several I want now. I went ahead and ordered Star Kiss and Garden at Giverny. I would have ordered Six Pack also, but my DH already accuses me of having an affair with Ken, my K1. If I had a skin like that on AIVAS, DH would probably bann him from the house..lol!  I will wait a month or so and order a few more. By that time I will probably be ready for a change.
> 
> Now if I just had my new Oberon covers.......


I just ordered all three of those. The Garden at Giverny is for my daughter.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok. I just ordered 2. I had a tough time making up my mind though:
> 
> I will use when my Purple Oberon Arrives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one - just because Bella likes it! She talked me into it..really she did.


LOL I hope Bella enjoys her skin.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I think I may need (need lol!) to buy another K2. That would make it easier to decide on which skin and cover to use. If I had 2 K2s, I could mix and match so much easier!


----------



## Leslie

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I think I may need (need lol!) to buy another K2. That would make it easier to decide on which skin and cover to use. If I had 2 K2s, I could mix and match so much easier!


I seriously thought about that option for about 15 minutes this morning, and then realized I was losing my marbles. LOL

L


----------



## BurBunny

Bayou Sunset is stunning! Would be pretty both with the Wave and also River Garden (for overall feel), or even Tree of Life:










This one would, too, especially if you're not looking to blend colors, but instead compliment the theme of those covers:


----------



## Anne

BurBunny said:


> Bayou Sunset is stunning! Would be pretty both with the Wave and also River Garden (for overall feel), or even Tree of Life:


I just bought this one and Garden at Giverny


----------



## BurBunny

Sweety18 said:


> Touch my kindle and die:


This one totally freaks me out!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I wasn't allowed to buy Bayou Sunset. It's one of my daughters favorites. She wants me to request it for the KK


----------



## ELDogStar

Okay I *HAD* to get a skin...
You people are soooo bad for me.
(But I really like you.)

so for now *(only for* K2 protection) I have ordered...










Eric

Josei
: 女性 【じょせい】
(n.) woman.

Demographic indicator for anime and manga aimed at women. One of the rarest forms of anime, a significant proportion of josei anime/manga appears to fall under the category of "yaoi." Although there are some housewife/family/young mother stories in manga format in Japan, non-yaoi josei is relatively underpublicized in the West. Popular examples of non-yaoi josei include Paradise Kiss and Honey and Clover.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Leslie said:


> I seriously thought about that option for about 15 minutes this morning, and then realized I was losing my marbles. LOL
> 
> L


You have marbles left? Maybe that's my problem! (one of them anyway..lol) I have no marbles.  Maybe I should buy some LOL!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Here just for DD...To help her feel better:


I would never comprehend a word I read with this skin!! Nice 6 pack!


----------



## L.Canton

A lot of the skins look really great, I'm quite impressed. Actually picking just *one* favorite is pretty difficult.


----------



## Kindgirl

Okay so I felt like Oberon ignored my requests but at least Decalgirl listened!  Thank you for the Bayou Sunset!!!!     *hug*

Are they putting up any more this weekend, does anyone know?  I requested Bayou and Cascade, thought I might order both in one shot if they are.  

Edit: nvm, found the coupon code.  Note to self, read from the beginning of the thread BEFORE asking questions!


----------



## sixxmum

I want to order a skin, but at the same time, I will never see the back of the K2 once it is in the case.  Without the screensavers, the designs look partial to me.  I wonder if they would consider working on some designs that are made to use with no screensaver so they look "finished" in the space that is available...


----------



## Kindle Convert

I see alot of you have ordered the 3 skins I'm coveting:

Monet - Garden at Giverny
VG - Starry Night
Bayou Sunset

Would love to see pics/or hear what you think when you get them...I would be most greatful as it might help me narrow down my choice!  Thanks!


----------



## Shizu

Will there more skins coming out or this is it?


----------



## Abby

I love Bayou Sunset and here I was thinking I didn't even want a skin...


----------



## bayou

Lord have mercy. I went to order two and bought four.
For the ROH Oberon:















For the green M-edge


----------



## Leslie

Shizu said:


> Will there more skins coming out or this is it?


I think if we keep requesting and buying, they'll come out with more.

L


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> I think if we keep requesting and buying, they'll come out with more.
> 
> L


There are 123 skins for K1 and only 81 for K2 so far. I'm hoping that means there will be more.

Anyone wanna help a girl out and go request Lily for K2? Pretty please


----------



## ZomZom

Yesterday I sent a request to DecalGirl for Quest on K2.  Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Kind

Not to worry, they'll get to it. I'm sure they are backed up with so many requests for K2 covers and skins.


----------



## Lilly

I have requested for DecalGirl to add the My Heart skin to the Kindle 2 skins!


----------



## Britt

Lilly said:


> I have requested for DecalGirl to add the My Heart skin to the Kindle 2 skins!


LOVE that skin. If I weren't so attached to the color green, that would be the one for me!


----------



## ELDogStar

ZomZom said:


> Yesterday I sent a request to DecalGirl for Quest on K2. Haven't heard back yet.


Form your keyboard to DecalG's plans!

I WANT this one SOOO bad...

I had to get a female anime, Josei, to tide me over...
EL


----------



## ELDogStar

Abby said:


> I love Bayou Sunset and here I was thinking I didn't even want a skin...


Not want a skin? Hah!
You are hanging out with the wrong people,
if you want to avoid skin fever!

EL


----------



## luvmy4brats

ELDogStar said:


> Form your keyboard to DecalG's plans!
> 
> I WANT this one SOOO bad...
> 
> I had to get a female anime, Josei, to tide me over...
> EL


Yep, and I got that Six Pack one to tide me over..... 

If you buy my story, I'll buy yours


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep, and I got that Six Pack one to tide me over.....
> 
> If you buy my story, I'll buy yours


I swear... Really I do, promise....

I was so jealous of everyone making purchases!
I even ordered an Oberon checkbook cover- Husakai Wave in Navy

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> I swear... Really I do, promise....
> 
> I was so jealous of everyone making purchases!
> I even ordered an Oberon checkbook cover- Husakai Wave in Navy
> 
> Eric


P.S. I have a bridge for sale...

EL


----------



## luvmy4brats

ELDogStar said:


> P.S. I have a bridge for sale...
> 
> EL


It'll go great with that beachfront property in Arizona I just bought.


----------



## DD

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm waiting for the Quest skin.... I want to use it with the Saddle Roof of Heaven cover....


Stunning!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> It'll go great with that beachfront property in Arizona I just bought.


Hang onto it Luv: if California falls into the ocean with 'the Big One' it'll be worth a fortune!

And, I think London Bridge is somewhere in Arizona. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## nelamvr6

DD said:


> Stunning!


I'm leaning toward that combo myself...


----------



## Seamonkey

Luv, and you said you didn't want to be _DISTRACTED?_

ROFL!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seamonkey said:


> Luv, and you said you didn't want to be _DISTRACTED?_
> 
> ROFL!


LOL! Well, I kind of lost my head when I saw the skin...

I've actually decided that I'm going to put the Star Kiss on the front, and then the Six Pack on the back. That way I can turn it over and drool all over look at it whenever I want, but it's hidden by the cover the rest of the time.


----------



## V

NO WAY... Not fair, not bloody fair. Where was *this* when I wanted a K1 skin?! Closest I could find in K1 skins was the 'matrix' one... Damn the K2 looks _sweet_ in a flat black too. *grumble*

(ah well, at least I have customer screen savers  )


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Well, I kind of lost my head when I saw the skin...
> 
> I've actually decided that I'm going to put the Star Kiss on the front, and then the Six Pack on the back. That way I can turn it over and drool all over look at it whenever I want, but it's hidden by the cover the rest of the time.


What an idea! The woman is brilliant!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> What an idea! The woman is brilliant!
> 
> L


I try...


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I try...


It's the treasure trail that's driving you nuts...

L

(okay, I like it too! )


----------



## Kind

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Well, I kind of lost my head when I saw the skin...
> 
> I've actually decided that I'm going to put the Star Kiss on the front, and then the Six Pack on the back. That way I can turn it over and drool all over look at it whenever I want, but it's hidden by the cover the rest of the time.


LOL, tell your hubby to do the P90X workout and he'll look like that too!!


----------



## Cuechick

I have to say, I am not really feeling any of them. I did send a request for my custom one, I have not heard back yet. 
I will get that it does not cost too much more... If not, I may just leave it as is. I think the matt white and new design are very 
pretty. At this point, I only want a skin to keep it clean.


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Well, I kind of lost my head when I saw the skin...
> 
> I've actually decided that I'm going to put the Star Kiss on the front, and then the Six Pack on the back. That way I can turn it over and drool all over look at it whenever I want, but it's hidden by the cover the rest of the time.


Oh my goodness, I was thinking of doing the same thing. I thought the six pack would be inappropriate for many occasions, but if I put in on the back I can have it at my fingertips anytime I like


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> Oh my goodness, I was thinking of doing the same thing. I thought the six pack would be inappropriate for many occasions, but if I put in on the back *I can have it at my fingertips anytime I like*


There are so many things I could say       

Nope, not going there.....


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Well, I kind of lost my head when I saw the skin...
> 
> I've actually decided that I'm going to put the Star Kiss on the front, and then the Six Pack on the back. That way I can turn it over and drool all over look at it whenever I want, but it's hidden by the cover the rest of the time.


I did say you are informative. That is a great idea!! That way I can sneak it past DH without his feelings getting hurt!


----------



## luvmy4brats

A little while ago, I had someone PM me and asked me which DecalGirl skins I've bought...I posted this a couple of days ago on another thread, but I thought I'd bring it over here...You'll get a kick out of this!



luvmy4brats said:


> The Velvet Jewel is pretty..
> 
> Lets see I've ordered the following skins since 9/5/07:
> 
> Fantasy Pink (ipod video 5th gen)
> Flashback (ipod video, laptop, RAZR)
> Velvet Jewel (ipod touch 2nd Gen)
> Her Abstraction (kindle, ipod nano 3rd gen, RAZR, ipod touch 2nd gen)
> Apocalypse Blue (RAZR)
> Apocalypse Violet (ipod nano 4th gen)
> Apocalypse Red (Nintendo DS lite)
> Dolphins (Nintendo DS Lite)
> Flores Agua (Acer Aspire Netbook)
> Crest (Kindle)
> Night Lady (Kindle)
> Flower Burst Blue (Kindle)
> Flower Burst (Kindle)
> Energy Blossom (Kindle)
> Thirsty (ipod touch 1st Gen)
> Genie (Kindle)
> Path to the Stars (laptop)
> Whimsical (Kindle)
> American Eagle (ipod video 5th gen)
> Azure (ipod video 5th gen)
> Arabian Night (ipod nano 3rd gen)
> 
> Of these, I never used Thirsty, Fantasy Pink, Whimsical, or Genie (I think I still have the first two floating around, but don't have the devices for them anymore, included the 2nd 2 when I sold Edgar)
> 
> I didn't care for Crest or Genie
> 
> My favorites have been Flashback, Her Abstraction, and Night Lady
> 
> These are not all mine. My 4 kids, husband, and mom all have a few of these.


Now we can add the following to it:

Six Pack (Kindle 2)
Star Kiss (Kindle 2)
Monet-Garden of Giverny (Kindle 1)

Can you tell I like DecalGirl??


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> There are so many things I could say
> 
> Nope, not going there.....


Yea, that's what I was thinking; I was wondering if anybody else would catch on.


----------



## Raiden333

Since I can't customize the screensaver, I want to get something stylish, but generic so it goes well with whatever's on the screen. I'm leaning towards the burlwood.


----------



## booknut

I got the monet one for me and the gears skin for my husband.


----------



## jeremy81

I like the black one since I wish the Kindle come in black but I hate skins!  I'm hoping someone(like speck products) will come out with a solid black hardshell case instead.


----------



## Harmakhet

A hardshell case would be cool...but I'd worry that it would add the much more to the thickness.


----------



## farmwife99

I don't have a Kindle 2 but I had to take a peek at the designs. I liked Star Kiss the best.
I like DecalGirl's skins- My Kindle 1 is outfitted with Flower Burst Blue  and my iPhone in Cobalt Nexus.


----------



## ELDogStar

They could use some dragon designs.
Yes!

Eric


----------



## sixxmum

Raiden333 said:


> Since I can't customize the screensaver, I want to get something stylish, but generic so it goes well with whatever's on the screen. I'm leaning towards the burlwood.


That's my thought and I haven't centered on one yet. I want it to look "finished" even without the screensaver and to sort of frame whatever is on the screen.


----------



## ladyknight33

ZomZom said:


> Yesterday I sent a request to DecalGirl for Quest on K2. Haven't heard back yet.


I sent my request for Quest on Friday and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## ELDogStar

ladyknight33 said:


> I sent my request for Quest on Friday and haven't heard back yet.


Weekend mostly.

I want one too.
I will make my request tomorrow, during the snow storm!

Eric


----------



## WolfePrincess73

ELDogStar said:


> They could use some dragon designs.
> Yes!
> 
> Eric


Look in the iPhone 3G. There are several dragon skins. Abolisher and Annihilator come to mind, but I know there are several more.


----------



## kevin63

I've ordered the match head and the violet apocalypse. Waiting for the velvet jewel to come out too. I have a lilly that I still have to return that was for the kindle 1, but they are replacing it with the same design. They all should go with the purpleM-edge that is coming.


----------



## ELDogStar

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Look in the iPhone 3G. There are several dragon skins. Abolisher and Annihilator come to mind, but I know there are several more.


I did find two more pretty interesting stuff.
I was thinking more like Japanese tattoo style.
Even some Koi (sp?) fish would be cool!

But I will be very Happy with my Josei woman and with Quest once that is available.

Eric


----------



## kari

This is sort of random, but......I was thinking that the Star Kiss decal would go really great with the Oberon purple fairy cover -- if anyone has that one.


----------



## Sweety18

kari said:


> This is sort of random, but......I was thinking that the Star Kiss decal would go really great with the Oberon purple fairy cover -- if anyone has that one.


Hmm, Star Kiss is a really nice option too. I hadn't seen it before, thanks for mentioning it


----------



## DD

kari said:


> This is sort of random, but......I was thinking that the Star Kiss decal would go really great with the Oberon purple fairy cover -- if anyone has that one.


Oh, yes. Lovely!


----------



## jheydt

I just went to the site and ordered the Primal skin.  I was just wondering, for those of you who have these already how difficult is it to attach to the Kindle seeing as how you need to get it exactly right over the keyboard cutouts?  It's going to drive me crazy if I put it on the front and it's not exactly perfect.

They also mention that you won't have bubbles which means that you can easily remove part of the skin and get the bubbles out.

John


----------



## luvmy4brats

It takes a bit of patience, but it's pretty easy to put on. If you don't get it on right the first time, you can carefully remove it and reposition it.

I've never had any issue with bubbling on my DecalGirl skins. I've bought at least 3 dozen of them for various devices.


----------



## stinsmom

kari said:


> This is sort of random, but......I was thinking that the Star Kiss decal would go really great with the Oberon purple fairy cover -- if anyone has that one.


I just ordered that skin. That's a good idea with ther purple fairy cover!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I also ordered the Star Kiss. It will be going with a purple Oberon Roof of Heaven or Butterfly..whichever one I finally decide on. I'm leaning further and further towards the Butterfly though.


----------



## ladyknight33

REFERENCE NUMBER: LTK14806054192X Please use this ticket number in any 
correspondence with us. 
SUBJECT: Customization Request (Kindle Skin - Quest)

Dear Customer,

Thank you for contacting us. Check back in a few days. We are adding designs to 
this category daily. *Quest* will be added as soon as we can get it up.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Amanda 
DecalGirl.com


----------



## luvmy4brats

I posted this in another thread,

I called DecalGirl this morning and the have 80 more designs to put up this week. Just not today. I was told that all designs that were available for the K1 will be available for the K2. (I specifically asked about Lily and Quest as well..they're coming)


----------



## ZomZom

Any word on when they'll start shipping?  I couldn't wait any longer and ordered Disarray last night, but no shipping email yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ZomZom said:


> Any word on when they'll start shipping? I couldn't wait any longer and ordered Disarray last night, but no shipping email yet.


I expect it to take a couple of days considering yesterday was Sunday and today they got hit with this storm. The good news is you'll probably get it with a day or 2 of them shipping since they're in Delaware.

They also just got the designs up, so I expect they still have to print everything.


----------



## Harmakhet

Ordered mine Friday and it's shipped this afternoon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My Orient has shipped also.   Now if Oberon would ship I would be all set.


----------



## trixiedog

Looks like now they have 130 designs up....added more today.  Quite a choice to choose from now....the decision which one to get?  I have ordered the Oberon Wave in blue and I think that decal girl skin Stand Alone will be pretty with it....


----------



## ELDogStar

Yorkie Lady said:


> Looks like now they have 130 designs up....added more today. Quite a choice to choose from now....the decision which one to get? I have ordered the Oberon Wave in blue and I think that decal girl skin Stand Alone will be pretty with it....


They obviously HATE me.
Still no Quest...

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar

Yorkie Lady said:


> Looks like now they have 130 designs up....added more today. Quite a choice to choose from now....the decision which one to get? I have ordered the Oberon Wave in blue and I think that decal girl skin Stand Alone will be pretty with it....


Stand alone *IS* very handsome

EL


----------



## VictoriaP

130....Uh oh....

Butterfly Fields is awfully cute: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19155.htm

Lily is up, and so is Van Gogh's Irises.

I think I need to step away from the computer while I wait not-so-patiently for GofG to ship. LOL I know full well I won't have the patience to keep changing out skins just to suit my mood.

**goes to see if Butterfly Fields is available for the laptop**


----------



## luvmy4brats

ELDogStar said:


> They obviously HATE me.
> Still no Quest...
> 
> Eric
> [/quote
> 
> They still have about 30 more to go..She told me 80 this morning. Chin up....


----------



## ELDogStar

luvmy4brats said:


> ELDogStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They obviously HATE me.
> Still no Quest...
> 
> Eric
> [/quote
> 
> They still have about 30 more to go..She told me 80 this morning. Chin up....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Luv,
> 
> Keep me on an even keel.
> Hard to do...
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I like this one!


----------



## kari

yay! yippeee!!  Lily is up!  Lily is up!  Happy Dance!   

As a side note, the snake one totally freaks me out.


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> yay! yippeee!! Lily is up! Lily is up! Happy Dance!
> 
> As a side note, the snake one totally freaks me out.


There are SNAKES on the KINDLE!

EL


----------



## trixiedog

Everyone is quite humerous....they will put Quest up I am sure....be patient.  It's hard to be patient.  Now I just need my cover to ship too....I am trying to be patient.  This whole process from waiting on Sophie (my Kindle 2) to all of this is trying, but exciting.  I know you are thinking wow it does not take much for her, does it?


----------



## kari

ELDogStar said:


> There are SNAKES on the KINDLE!
> 
> EL


Are you talking about one of the screensavers??


----------



## BurBunny

Hooray!  Zen is back, and I think looks much better on the K2.  I think that will be my first skin, as it will look great with the red River Garden if I keep that one, and a nice, clean design if I end up with the Hokusai Wave instead (until I get a custom cover designed with Tego).  Though Stand Alone with Hokusai Wave would be pretty stunning...

Nope, will wait another day or two for the rest of the initial designs, but need to get Adelie into something to protect her, so will likely start with Zen.  Probably.  Better than 50/50 odds...


----------



## DD

Wow, Tie Dyed is amazing if you like lots of color!


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> Are you talking about one of the screensavers??


Look here:

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19139.htm

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar

DD said:


> Wow, Tie Dyed is amazing if you like lots of color!


It is nice.
Some how it makes the K screen look smaller...

EL


----------



## kari

ELDogStar said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19139.htm
> 
> Eric


I know - I saw it! That's what I was talking about when I said the snake one freaks me out. Thanks for sending me to see it again though!


----------



## DD

ELDogStar said:


> It is nice.
> Some how it makes the K screen look smaller...
> 
> EL


Yeah, pretty intense for the Kindle. I'm thinking of getting it for my Blackberry.


----------



## kari

DD said:


> Yeah, pretty intense for the Kindle. I'm thinking of getting it for my Blackberry.


The snake one??!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I need 3-4 more Kindles for all these skins I want.


























It looks like several of the designs have been redesigned for the K2. Some that I wouldn't have looked twice at before look very nice now.


----------



## Sweety18

Wow, the new designs these guys have are simply amazing!!!! I love them


----------



## kari

Here's another snake one for ya Eric. At least this one is a little prettier!


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> Here's another snake one for ya Eric. At least this one is a little prettier!


That really is quite nice!

EL


----------



## DD

All so beautiful!  My head is spinning.  Is there a board for shopaholics?  I want them all.  Help!  Hello, my name is DD and I'm a shopaholic...


----------



## DD

kari said:


> The snake one??!!


No, Tie Dyed! Look a few posts back. Would not want snakes!


----------



## Sweety18

DD said:


> All so beautiful! My head is spinning. Is there a board for shopaholics? I want them all. Help! Hello, my name is DD and I'm a shopaholic...


I'm in the same boat, can't decide on which ONE to get. I want at least 15 of the skins they have so far


----------



## kari

DD said:


> No, Tie Dyed! Look a few posts back. Would not want snakes!


LOL! okay, you scared me there for a sec!


----------



## sixxmum

Conflabbit!  I ordered too early


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sweety18 said:


> I'm in the same boat, can't decide on which ONE to get. I want at least 15 of the skins they have so far


I have 21 added to my wishlist..in addition to the 2 I already ordered...There should be about 30 more still to come over the next few days..They're killing me...Ok, so maybe it's my husband who will kill me when he sees tha bank account...


----------



## sixxmum

I think they changed Gypsy a little bit.  It was the one I had planned to order, and then I didn't because I wasn't sure I liked it for the K2.  Now I do, but I already ordered the Van Gogh.  I like the snakes too.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I need 3-4 more Kindles for all these skins I want.
> 
> It looks like several of the designs have been redesigned for the K2. Some that I wouldn't have looked twice at before look very nice now.


Yes, I noticed the redesign of the patterns too. I think they did a nice job of repositioning them for the K2 so the lack of coordinated screensaver wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## kevin63

Man.......I already have 3 of these coming and still want at least that many more.  Problem is I'd want new covers for each of them.........this is crazy!


----------



## kevin63

ZomZom said:


> Any word on when they'll start shipping? I couldn't wait any longer and ordered Disarray last night, but no shipping email yet.


Yeah I got an email today that the one I ordered Friday was shipped today.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Man.......I already have 3 of these coming and still want at least that many more. Problem is I'd want new covers for each of them.........this is crazy!


That's my problem too, Kevin. I like things to coordinate. I have several combos of Oberon covers and DeCal Girl skins picked out. At this rate, I'd be changing Kindle Klothes every day and I'd be broke!


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> That's my problem too, Kevin. I like things to coordinate. I have several combos of Oberon covers and DeCal Girl skins picked out. At this rate, I'd be changing Kindle Klothes every day and I'd be broke!


I hear ya. Haven't even had this thing a week yet and I can't believe that money that's going into it. They just make it too easy to sink money into these things.


----------



## Sweety18

luvmy4brats said:


> I have 21 added to my wishlist..in addition to the 2 I already ordered...There should be about 30 more still to come over the next few days..They're killing me...Ok, so maybe it's my husband who will kill me when he sees tha bank account...


Hahah, I thought I was the only one that had a bad case of "_I want every skin on that site_"


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> I hear ya. Haven't even had this thing a week yet and I can't believe that money that's going into it. They just make it too easy to sink money into these things.


I did it with my Kindle 1 too. But, you know what, I enjoyed every minute of it. I telll my DH that I don't smoke, drink, curse, or run around with men. Heck, I don't even use caffeine! So what's wrong with liking beautiful things around me if it doesn't hurt anybody? Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sweety18 said:


> Hahah, I thought I was the only one that had a bad case of "_I want every skin on that site_"


Well..I don't like the snakes 

Actually, I was browsing their website and found 7 skins that I haven't seen for either Kindle so I sent them a request form asking for them to be made for the Kindle. Not that I need the decision to be any more difficult or anything, but htey were pretty!


----------



## pidgeon92

Still waiting for Quest.....


----------



## VictoriaP

pidgeon92 said:


> Still waiting for Quest.....


I have mail that says it **is** coming, but doesn't say when beyond "we'll be loading more skins this week, check back for this to be available".


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Well..I don't like the snakes
> 
> Actually, I was browsing their website and found 7 skins that I haven't seen for either Kindle so I sent them a request form asking for them to be made for the Kindle. Not that I need the decision to be any more difficult or anything, but htey were pretty!


I cannot wait to see what skins you requested. Let me know if they do make them for K2.


----------



## Lilly

She added the one I was waiting for, yeah!


----------



## BurBunny

Saw those hearts earlier and thought she really did a good job adapting it for the different configuration of the K2.


----------



## srmalloy

Unfortunately, the art I want isn't available from decalgirl; I'm going to have to talk to them about a custom one. What I would like to get is a skin that uses Hokusai's "Great Wave off Kanagawa" (images mocked up in Paint Shop Pro):


----------



## Malibama

I ordered Arabian Night


----------



## booknut

I went with overnite shipping on my skins. I just hated seeing the white kindle any more! So next time I will go with the slower shipping to save money. I got the monet and the gears for my husband. they added a renoir that was on my request list plus they said they will be adding 2 more I wanted soon (grecian and young love) plus I see atleast 6 others I want! I am limiting myself to changing the skins out every 8 weeks. So I will just add things to my wishlist.


----------



## vrc84

I really like this one, but I don't know if it might be too busy when I'm reading


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> I cannot wait to see what skins you requested. Let me know if they do make them for K2.


Here's 1 of them..Ignore the fact that it's a Sony E-reader...










I am SO getting this one. It should be up next week.


----------



## bayou

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's 1 of them..Ignore the fact that it's a Sony E-reader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO getting this one. It should be up next week.


Ooooh luv that is pretty! I would like to buy that and make it my sunshine-y summertime skin. Do you think it will go with the green M-edge I bought? Doesn't have to match exactly, just coordinate.

I sure wish someone would make a deep orange cover. There are a couple of skins that would go well with deep orange, especially this one!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I do think it probably go with the Green M-Edge. I'll be pairing it with the Fuschia M-Edge until my Oberon gets here.

Oh, an orange cover would be so pretty. Noreve had one for K1, although it wasn't a deep orange. Hopefully they'll make it for the K2.  With this skin, I'd probably be very tempted.


----------



## kari

Looks like they're in the process of putting more skins up at Decalgirl.  I can see the new names but no pics yet.


----------



## MidnightAria

There are so many nice ones to pick from! I think I am going to have to go with the classic, Starry Night by Van Gogh! Hooray, no more ugly white!


----------



## ELDogStar

MidnightAria said:


> There are so many nice ones to pick from! I think I am going to have to go with the classic, Starry Night by Van Gogh! Hooray, no more ugly white!


One of the absolute best choices.

I love it!

Eric


----------



## Sweety18

These two are a little creepy


----------



## DD

Sweety18 said:


> These two are a little creepy


I agree. Would look good with a red M-edge and if you were a huge fan of murder mysteries. M-m-m...


----------



## JetJammer

LOL I rather like them.

Might make people think twice before asking to touch my kindle....


----------



## DD

kari said:


> Looks like they're in the process of putting more skins up at Decalgirl. I can see the new names but no pics yet.


Can't wait to see them. The names sound interesting.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Can't wait to see them. The names sound interesting.


Most of them are available for other devices. If you pull up the product page and look under the picture, it will show which devices there are skins for. It won't be exact, but you can get an idea. You can also do a search for the it..Not all of them are elsewhere, but most are. The alien one loks neat.

Flores Agua is another one I requested last night. Glad to see they were one step ahead of me.


----------



## DD

JetJammer said:


> LOL I rather like them.
> 
> Might make people think twice before asking to touch my kindle....


Never thought of that. Good one, JetJammer!


----------



## crebel

I'm really jealous!  The K2 choices keep growing and growing (no wonder it is so hard to decide) - hope the KK choices also start increasing!


----------



## kim

vrc84 said:


> I really like this one, but I don't know if it might be too busy when I'm reading


Does anyone know how many K2 skins they plan to do or when they will be done adding?

I really want to be able to see all the choices before I decide.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kim, when I talked to them yesterday, they said they'd be adding 80 this week (at that time there were around 80 on the site) so about 160.

I discovered today that they have even more slated to be released next week. I believe that as long as people keep buying and requesting different skins, they'll keep adding to them. 

Don't be afraid to browse their website and look at other devices. If you find one you like, send them an email requesting they make it into a Kindle skin (Kindle 1 or 2) So far, they've done every single one I've asked.


----------



## dianon

Just bought the B&W Fleur, but now I'm leaning toward Solid State Black!


----------



## Roos Mom

It is just too hard to pick just one so i'm down to my top four and i guess Roo will have to make the pick.  I know i will windup picking two but which two will it be.


----------



## Rhonlynn

They held off on sending mine,and owe me alteast the priority shipping,and I'm changing mine form orange crush, to the pink one. I decided since i"ve not gotten it,I liked the pink one better. 

If they've not sent it, then they can change it. I contacted customer service, twice. If I get the orange one, I'm sending it back. Sorry to be like that, but it was on priority status,and I ordered it before I recieved the kindle 2. 

--Rhonda


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's 1 of them..Ignore the fact that it's a Sony E-reader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO getting this one. It should be up next week.


I love this one .


----------



## ricky

Some of these K2 skins are so beautiful that I want to just order them (I have a K1) and just stick them periodically all over the house!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Most of them are available for other devices. If you pull up the product page and look under the picture, it will show which devices there are skins for. It won't be exact, but you can get an idea. You can also do a search for the it..Not all of them are elsewhere, but most are. The alien one loks neat.
> 
> Flores Agua is another one I requested last night. Glad to see they were one step ahead of me.


Thanks, luv. Forgot I could do that.


----------



## DD

I'm distressed to read in another thread that the K2 skins do not have text labels on the buttons. Is this true?  Have any of you seen them yet. I was told that the K1 skins had them and assumed the K2 ones would too. This may be a deal breaker for me. And my skins have already shipped. I've emailed DcalGirl to ask them about this.


----------



## zeferjen

I received my K2 DecalGirl skin yesterday and I LOVE it. I ordered the Orient design, since I thought it would look nice with the black Amazon case and my red Borsa Bella bag. The design is nice and subtle on the front - not too distracting when you read - and really beautiful on the back. 

This is my first skin, so I was really nervous that it was going to be hard to apply. I am very klutzy and was scared of ruining the skin or somehow damaging my Kindle, but it couldn't have been easier to apply. I did the buttons first, since they were smaller and I figured if I made a mistake it would be not as big of a deal. You just peel the skin off the backing and put it on the Kindle. If you make an air bubble, you just smooth it out with your fingers and it is fine. If you put in on wrong, then you can just peel it off and it will stick again, no problem. Then I did the front part, making sure I got all of the holes correctly aligned for the buttons and I did the back last. It looks really nice and it feels very smooth when you hold it now. I am really happy with this purchase!

The buttons do have labels on them, by the way.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> I'm distressed to read in another thread that the K2 skins do not have text labels on the buttons. Is this true? Have any of you seen them yet. I was told that the K1 skins had them and assumed the K2 ones would too. This may be a deal breaker for me. And my skins have already shipped. I've emailed DcalGirl to ask them about this.


Someone already said it I think. But look close at some of them. You can see the text on the buttons (especially the ones that have white text on dark background or the dark text on the light background) you can see it. Yeah I need them on there too, DD. I need all the help I can get, lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

They've fixed the pictures for the skins they put up yesterday. you can see them all now


----------



## jpmorgan49

There are just too many choices....  After careful consideration and printing out several skins for comparison, Max and I decided we liked the Stand Alone skin.  It's on order.  I really am a BLUE lover.
jp


----------



## DD

Thanks everyone. I must have gotten some bad info. Just got an answer from DecalGirl and they assured me the buttons are labeled.


----------



## kevin63

That Epicenter skin is pretty cool looking.  Doesn't really go with the colors scheme I've been doing but it is a really nice looking skin.


----------



## Cuechick

I just emailed to see if I could switch from pink tranquilty to this one... I hope it is not too late! Though I like both. (I knew I should have waited! )










Zeferjen, please post a picture!


----------



## luvmy4brats

zeferjen said:


> I received my K2 DecalGirl skin yesterday and I LOVE it. I ordered the Orient design, since I thought it would look nice with the black Amazon case and my red Borsa Bella bag. The design is nice and subtle on the front - not too distracting when you read - and really beautiful on the back.
> 
> This is my first skin, so I was really nervous that it was going to be hard to apply. I am very klutzy and was scared of ruining the skin or somehow damaging my Kindle, but it couldn't have been easier to apply. I did the buttons first, since they were smaller and I figured if I made a mistake it would be not as big of a deal. You just peel the skin off the backing and put it on the Kindle. If you make an air bubble, you just smooth it out with your fingers and it is fine. If you put in on wrong, then you can just peel it off and it will stick again, no problem. Then I did the front part, making sure I got all of the holes correctly aligned for the buttons and I did the back last. It looks really nice and it feels very smooth when you hold it now. I am really happy with this purchase!
> 
> The buttons do have labels on them, by the way.


I'm so glad you're happy with it. The skins really add a personal touch. I hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## VictoriaP

Octochick said:


> I just emailed to see if I could switch from pink tranquilty to this one... I hope it is not too late! Though I like both. (I knew I should have waited! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeferjen, please post a picture!


Oh wow, that's gorgeous!

Mine should be here today....but between zeferjen's easy application experience and all the new designs, I may just have to get several more.....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Octochick said:


> I just emailed to see if I could switch from pink tranquilty to this one... I hope it is not too late! Though I like both. (I knew I should have waited! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeferjen, please post a picture!


Very pretty Octochick! I have to check out the site, I've ordered but didn't know there were more choices. I also ordered The Oreint which I love.


----------



## luvmy4brats

heeheee...My evil plan is working. I'm going to get EVERYBODY hooked on these.


----------



## DD

Octochick said:


> I just emailed to see if I could switch from pink tranquilty to this one... I hope it is not too late! Though I like both. (I knew I should have waited! )
> 
> Zeferjen, please post a picture!


I just saw that one too. It's gorgeous! It would be perfect with the pebbled fuschia M-edge. Oh, mercy! I've become an addict!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> heeheee...My evil plan is working. I'm going to get EVERYBODY hooked on these.


You already have. We're lost!


----------



## Kind

luvmy4brats said:


> heeheee...My evil plan is working. I'm going to get EVERYBODY hooked on these.


 lol, Thanks for that.


----------



## MMXXVII

I ordered the Pink Tranquility and Chaotic Land.....for now


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> heeheee...My evil plan is working. I'm going to get EVERYBODY hooked on these.


Oh Great Evil One - We bow down before you and acknowledge your greatness!


----------



## DD

I kind of like these two - Disarray and Papercut. They have an all over colorful pattern that doesn't suffer from the absence of the screensaver. I could think of a lot of covers to go with them too. Ok, people, we've got to stop this insanity!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I LOVE this one:








And I don't even have a K2. lol


----------



## katbird1

zeferjen - I'm so glad to hear you like Orient, I've requested this for KK, hopefully it will be available soon.  I'm so jealous, the new K2 skins are grrreeeeaaaat!!!!


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> I kind of like these two - Disarray and Papercut. They have an all over colorful pattern that doesn't suffer from the absence of the screensaver. I could think of a lot of covers to go with them too. Ok, people, we've got to stop this insanity!


Hey DD

I like both of those also........really both of them would go with just about any color cover.


----------



## Sweety18

DD said:


> I kind of like these two - Disarray and Papercut. They have an all over colorful pattern that doesn't suffer from the absence of the screensaver. I could think of a lot of covers to go with them too. Ok, people, we've got to stop this insanity!


I'd go with this one over the other one you had in your post.


----------



## bayou

Bonita is just gorgeous! I thought I was done with skins but saw Metamorphosis









Luv did you put them up to this? Your evil plan is working!! It's a perfect color combo for my green M-edge cover.

I don't NEED another skin but am willing to return or trade one I'm getting.

_(runs off to look up selling/exchange forum)_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ohhhhh I love Metamorphosis. I will be ordering more skins.


----------



## dixielogs

yeah!  I had asked for Metamorphasis


----------



## luvmy4brats

rubs hands in glee...    No I didn't put them up to it.... Many others yes but not that one.


----------



## Cuechick

Just heard from Amanda at decal girl and they are switching my order to meadow! So happy!! 
They have great customer service too.


----------



## Cuechick

So here is my new combo...



















At least till I get my Oberon cover... !


----------



## ELDogStar

Quest.
Still waiting...

EL


----------



## Anne

Octochick said:


> So here is my new combo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least till I get my Oberon cover... !


I love the skin. I may get that one


----------



## glassfctr

Hi everyone. I'm new to Kindle (received my K2 on 2/26) and have been lurking here for a bit, but thought I would let you know about this info I got from Amanda at DecalGirl this morning in regards to the Quest skin for the K2. 

_Thank you for contacting us. Check back later today, I know we are updating categories and that is one of the most requested designs. We will probably have it up in a few hours.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Amanda_


----------



## ladyknight33

glassfctr said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to Kindle (received my K2 on 2/26) and have been lurking here for a bit, but thought I would let you know about this info I got from Amanda at DecalGirl this morning in regards to the Quest skin for the K2.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting us. Check back later today, I know we are updating categories and that is one of the most requested designs. We will probably have it up in a few hours.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Amanda_


Thank you..Thank you..Thank you..and Ladybug thanks you. 
I just posted in the other thread how I am patiently waiting for Quest to become available.

*running off to check credit card balance*


----------



## shima

srmalloy said:


> Unfortunately, the art I want isn't available from decalgirl; I'm going to have to talk to them about a custom one. What I would like to get is a skin that uses Hokusai's "Great Wave off Kanagawa" (images mocked up in Paint Shop Pro):


That would make a great skin, I'd totally get it. Let me know if you have any luck getting someone to custom make it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

This one is my new favorite.










I liked it so much I ordered it and paid the extra $5 to get it before it was released.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> This one is my new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it so much I ordered it and paid the extra $5 to get it before it was released.


I like that one also. I am not sure yet I may order it .


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> This one is my new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it so much I ordered it and paid the extra $5 to get it before it was released.


That Flower Splash was my second choice. It was a hard decision, but I went with Arabian Night because I thought Flower Splash would be a little more distracting. Do you have it already? is it pretty bright? I still might have to get it.

This is the Arabian Night that I got


----------



## luvmy4brats

My daughter has Arabian night for her ipod. It's very pretty. It's one I requested be made for the K1 when I got my Oberon because it was a perfect match for the purple.

The Flower Burst is a bit bright, but not distracting at all. I do have it. I liked it so much that I already took off my Star Kiss/Six pack combo and put this one on. Of all the skins I've bought, this one is my new favorite. It's very pretty and cheerful.

















They're actually sending me another one. A small piece of lint got caught between the layers when they made it. It's in a spot where I always see it (and try to rub it off) It's on the front, upper right beteen the drops and ribbon. In the picture, it just looks like a little smudge


----------



## drenee

srmalloy said:


> Unfortunately, the art I want isn't available from decalgirl; I'm going to have to talk to them about a custom one. What I would like to get is a skin that uses Hokusai's "Great Wave off Kanagawa" (images mocked up in Paint Shop Pro):


I'm pretty sure Tego Custom Skins allows you to design your own. I believe the site is Mytego.com. Let us know.
deb


----------



## shk246

Has anyone bought the "stuff Back" protection sticker?


----------



## ginaf20697

BTW Quest is now for sale.


----------



## pidgeon92

ginaf20697 said:


> BTW Quest is now for sale.


Hallelujah! I just ordered it...


----------



## Kind

Quest looks fantastic.


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> I like both of those also........really both of them would go with just about any color cover.


Yes, Kevin, even our beloved Purple!!!


----------



## kari

I just put Lily on my K2 and it is so pretty!!! I think it will be great with my Oberon purple butterfly and my M-Edge Jade green (if I ever get them that is LOL).


----------



## VictoriaP

kari said:


> I just put Lily on my K2 and it is so pretty!!! I think it will be great with my Oberon purple butterfly and my M-Edge Jade green (if I ever get them that is LOL).


The purple butterfly with this skin is going to be a stunning combination. Can't wait to see it!

Lily was my other favorite skin choice; I still debate whether I should have gotten that one instead of Garden at Giverny. Ah well, maybe next time!


----------



## DD

kari said:


> I just put Lily on my K2 and it is so pretty!!! I think it will be great with my Oberon purple butterfly and my M-Edge Jade green (if I ever get them that is LOL).


I have Lily on my Blackberry and it's beautiful. Debating about getting it for my purple Oberon ROH.


----------



## ladyknight33

Happy happy joy joy 

just ordered Quest. Oh my credit card!!!!


----------



## Kathy

kari said:


> I just put Lily on my K2 and it is so pretty!!! I think it will be great with my Oberon purple butterfly and my M-Edge Jade green (if I ever get them that is LOL).


I have this skin on my KK and I love it, but I have to tell you it is drop dead gorgeous on the K2. It is so pretty on the back that I'm thinking of getting it for laptop.


----------



## stinsmom

Here is my new star kiss.


----------



## pomlover2586

I really like Her Abstraction and Starry Night


----------



## kari

stinsmom said:


> Here is my new star kiss.


I bought that one too! And Garden of Giverny is another that I really like. So many decals....only one Kindle. lol


----------



## ZomZom

Finally, Quest!

Of course I couldn't just order it alone.  I also got Abduction, Blue Giant, Death on Hold, and Epicenter.  Quest is for my Cole Haan.  Abduction, Blue Giant and Death on Hold will go with my Gray/Black M-Edge Platform (when it finally gets around to arriving).  Epicenter looks like it should go with either.

I plan on matching the skin to the content I'm reading.  Can't wait to spook myself out with some Death on Hold and some good horror novels!


----------



## geoffthomas

I ordered the Disarray.
Got it yesterday and think it is (like most of the skins) more attractive in real life.
Plan to order an Medge Mocha Prodigy.


----------



## srmalloy

shima said:


> That would make a great skin, I'd totally get it. Let me know if you have any luck getting someone to custom make it.


The email I got back from decalgirl said that they expect to have the templates for custom skins available sometime this month (along with a caution about copyrighted materials, although an ukiyo-e print from 1832 is *long* out of any copyright by now.

I did some fiddling with the artwork, and decided that while a landscape image was best for showing the whole piece on the back, an upright format for the front looked better for positioning the wave on the skin:


----------



## srmalloy

drenee said:


> I'm pretty sure Tego Custom Skins allows you to design your own. I believe the site is Mytego.com. Let us know.


They've got a template for the Kindle 1, but not for the Kindle 2 yet. But I'll keep checking.


----------



## shima

srmalloy said:


> The email I got back from decalgirl said that they expect to have the templates for custom skins available sometime this month (along with a caution about copyrighted materials, although an ukiyo-e print from 1832 is *long* out of any copyright by now.
> 
> I did some fiddling with the artwork, and decided that while a landscape image was best for showing the whole piece on the back, an upright format for the front looked better for positioning the wave on the skin:


Let me know if you get to make that, I'd love to see photos of what it ends up looking like in real life, and yes it would be long out of copyright by now  That's one of the classic ukiyo-e prints.


----------



## Supercrone

shk246 said:


> Has anyone bought the "stuff Back" protection sticker?


I don't think anyone answered this, but yes, I bought it for both my K1 and K2 (I only have one sticker for each). It seemed worth it at the price, especially when you compare the prices at the StuffBak website. The second one was just added to my original account when I signed in and registered it.

As for the original question in the thread, I'm getting red Sun for my K2 and have Orient to go with it. I have Aloha Red with red Sky Dragon for my K1. There aren't too many other skins that I'd actually want, and not all of those go with red, but I'm much too lazy to swap skins, so I'll stick with what I have unless I see something so great that I'm willing to swap it out permanently. Looking at all the skins on other things, like laptops, I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Kathy

I love DecalGirl. I saw the Metamorphosis skin on the Kindle 2 and fell in love with it. It would be perfect with the Dragonfly cover. I emailed them and ask if they were going to make it for the KK and got an email back. They are going to add it to the KK skins and said they would have it available in the next 2 weeks. I'm am so excited.  I think it will go well with the Dragonfly Pond cover.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Wow....I just read through about 6 pages of this thread and I have to say that the K2 is better for skinning with it's uninterrupted back!  Almost makes me want to upgrade....almost!  

I just received my Lily skin for K1 last week and I am very happy with it, although Lily for K2 is even more gorgeous!!

Now I have to decide which Oberon will be my next one: Dragonfly Pond in fern OR Roof of Heaven in Purple...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ArmyWife

I ordered my skin too early. I ordered the Retro Orange Flower....I wanted it to not be too busy, and something bright. However, I love some of the new ones that have been posted in the last few days. Will have to wait to order more...I think I have spent plenty accessorizing my Kindle in the last two weeks. lol


----------



## Kathy

ArmyWife said:


> I ordered my skin too early. I ordered the Retro Orange Flower....I wanted it to not be too busy, and something bright. However, I love some of the new ones that have been posted in the last few days. Will have to wait to order more...I think I have spent plenty accessorizing my Kindle in the last two weeks. lol


I feel the same way. I love my Lily skin, but the Metamorphosis really fits the theme and colors of my cover. I'm going to take the Lily off very carefully and switch between the 2. Better than buying another Oberon cover at the moment. I have to wait on that. I had to buy a new dishwasher today, because mine went to dishwasher heaven this week. It was pick between washing dishes by hand or a new cover. My dishpan hands made that decision for me.


----------



## Anne

DecalGirl is sending me a new Bayou Sunset skin. The first one I received came with the button covers not marked. I emailed them and they sent me this email:

You are absolutely right, after several emails we realized that one file was missing the printed icons. I will have another one reprinted and reshipped to you, this one will include the printed icons. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. 
Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 
Best Regards,
Keith
DecalGirl.com

It nice to Deal with a company with great customer service.


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> DecalGirl is sending me a new Bayou Sunset skin. The first one I received came with the button covers not marked. I emailed them and they sent me this email:
> 
> You are absolutely right, after several emails we realized that one file was missing the printed icons. I will have another one reprinted and reshipped to you, this one will include the printed icons. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.
> Best Regards,
> Keith
> DecalGirl.com
> 
> It nice to Deal with a company with great customer service.


Great, Anne. Glad you got it straightned out. I agree about the importance of customer service. It can make or break a business.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Great, Anne. Glad you got it straightned out. I agree about the importance of customer service. It can make or break a business.


I am glad I got it straighed out too. You were the one who told me I should get in touch with them. I finally did last week. My new skin should be here tomorrow.  How are you feeling?


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> I am glad I got it straighed out too. You were the one who told me I should get in touch with them. I finally did last week. My new skin should be here tomorrow.  How are you feeling?


I feel great - back to normal. Thanks for asking.


----------



## crebel

DD said:


> I feel great - back to normal. Thanks for asking.


Glad to hear you are feeling well again! I may have missed the final decision, but weren't you concerned about the glare from your new skin? How do you feel about the glare after having the skin for a week or two?


----------



## geoffthomas

Just wanted to pipe in here about Decalgirls great customer service.
I am more than happy with my dissarray skin for my K2.
So I asked them if they could provide it for my original model Zune (cause it wasn't in the list already).
And they said, within just a few hours, that they would have it available within 2 weeks.
Wow. I think that is great response.
I will do everything I can to help them sell more product. Great company.


----------



## Rhiathame

pidgeon92 said:


> Hallelujah! I just ordered it...


Me Too! I love the whole old map motif.


----------



## Sweety18

Has anyone ordered this skin below? I really like it.


----------



## Britt

Sweety18 said:


> Has anyone ordered this skin below? I really like it.


Check out this thread, someone posted pics of the rose skin and screensavers to go with it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4991.msg106353.html#msg106353


----------



## MarthaT

Sweety18 said:


> Has anyone ordered this skin below? I really like it.


its really very pretty


----------



## Kind

Anne said:


> It nice to Deal with a company with great customer service.


Yeah, these guys have pretty good service eh?


----------

